# Looking for a leave-in digital thermometer



## lizardman (Dec 8, 2017)

For use in a Masterbuilt 30, preferably around/under $100, one that I can monitor with Android device would be nice!
What's the new technology that everybody is using?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 8, 2017)

lizardman,most people go with Thermopro or Maverick therms.They both can be had rather inexpensively and work well.There are many models in both brands depending on how many bells and whistles you prefer.Most shy away from bluetooth as the nature of the beast was designed for short range clear line of sight.They say the have a 150 ft range when in practice people are lucky to get half that in clear line of sight situations.If there are any obstructions (wall,door,glass etc) they perform poorly.You are best off to stick with a RF unit.


----------



## lizardman (Dec 8, 2017)

motocrash said:


> lizardman,most people go with Thermopro or Maverick therms.They both can be had rather inexpensively and work well.There are many models in both brands depending on how many bells and whistles you prefer.Most shy away from bluetooth as the nature of the beast was designed for short range clear line of sight.They say the have a 150 ft range when in practice people are lucky to get half that in clear line of sight situations.If there are any obstructions (wall,door,glass etc) they perform poorly.You are best off to stick with a RF unit.


Cool, thanks Motocrash, the Thermopro TP-20 looks like a safe bet, any reasons to go to a more expensive model? Love the lifetime probe warranty...


----------



## motocrash (Dec 8, 2017)

That's a good one.I have the TP08 and it performs well.When they say 300ft range they aren't kidding.I live on 5 wooded acres and can roam anywhere without losing signal.


----------



## lizardman (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice, how about an instant read thermometer, which one do you use?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 8, 2017)

The ThermoWorks Thermapen Classic or Mark4 is pretty much the industry standard among pro chefs.There are a few trivial differences between them so you have to choose how important they are to you.There are many other models in their line that are less expensive quality therms that don't have pocket knife like convenience - once again up to you.


----------



## Braz (Dec 8, 2017)

My first one was a Maverick but the remote receiver never worked properly. My second one was the TP-20 but the two probes never seemed to match their readings. ThermoPro did replace one of the probes and it was better but I found it a little clumsy to set the temp alarms. Finally got a ThermoWorks "Smoke" and I love it. Right at $100 but they often have them on sale if you watch their web site.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2017)

Good choices offered by motocrash.
I use the Thermoworks Smoke. It's $99 and is almost perfectly accurate right out of the box.  Simplicity itself to use.  If you choose the Smoke just make sure you buy it direct from Thermoworks--otherwise they WON'T warrenty it!!!!
For an instant read I just use an inexpensive Weber.  Cost me $12 at Home Depot.  Takes about 8 seconds to get a reading but very accurate.
Gary


----------



## troutman (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm going to have to disagree on the Thermopro.  Cheap Chinese junk imho.  Step up to ThermoWorks Smoke.  It's right at your $100 budget threshold.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 8, 2017)

I do have to agree on the Smoke.I do not have one but have heard nothing but good things - simplicity of use and high accuracy are supposed to be their strong attributes.


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2017)

Been using this and it works great
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2017)

tropics said:


> Been using this and it works great
> Richie



I looked seriously at that one Richie, but finally bit the bullet for a Smoke.  VERY happy with it.
Gary


----------



## socalsmokey (Dec 9, 2017)

i have a smoke and it's awesome. if you have the cash, buy once, cry once type of deal.


----------



## dr k (Dec 10, 2017)

Javelin by lavatools in CA is a four second instant read therm for $25.00 delivered with a lifetime guarantee. I like the refrigerator magnet built in and the lanyard loop. On Amazon there are thousands of reviews with over four out of five stars. No digital therm seems to be completely made in the USA. Thermapen is Electronic Temperature Instruments (ETI, Ltd.) Worthing, UK.  Everything else is Chinese.
-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Dec 10, 2017)

https://www.wired.com/2015/02/instant-read-thermometers

https://www.yourbestdigs.com/reviews/best-digital-meat-thermometer/

The top link above is a 2015 comparison of five instant read digital therms. The bottom link is 2017 nine digital instant read. The Thermowand is the original name for the Javelin. Mine says Thermowand in the pic above. Lots of us jumped on this therm when it came out 4 years ago or so and no complaints. I don't think any of us have replaced the 5,000 hour battery yet.
-Kurt


----------



## bregent (Dec 13, 2017)

lizardman said:


> Cool, thanks Motocrash, the Thermopro TP-20 looks like a safe bet, any reasons to go to a more expensive model? Love the lifetime probe warranty...



Keep in mind that the TP-20 does not have a low temp alarm, so it's not the best choice if you are monitoring pit temperatures and want an alarm if something goes wrong.

My Maverick finally bit the dust and I ended up getting a Smoke. Was not crazy about the fact that the alarms are set on the base unit and not the remote. It also has the same dumb feature that many thermometers do of beeping every time a key is pressed. This is really annoying when setting up late at night for an over night cook. But it's very well built and works flawlessly. And the probe that comes with it is an instant read - I haven't tested the speed but it appears to be very fast. 

I also recommend the Lavatools Javelin. I've had one for a few years and it's fast and much less expensive than the Thermopen. If you're looking for the highest quality, the Thermapen is the way to go.


----------



## Artie1 (Jan 9, 2018)

I have two mavericks which means I have 4 probes. Works well for me. I am able to monitor meat temps as well as box temps. I love the fact that I can go in the house and keep tabs on my temps. Well worth the money at around $70 on Amazon.


----------



## Artie1 (Jan 9, 2018)

dr k said:


> Javelin by lavatools in CA is a four second instant read therm for $25.00 delivered with a lifetime guarantee. I like the refrigerator magnet built in and the lanyard loop. On Amazon there are thousands of reviews with over four out of five stars. No digital therm seems to be completely made in the USA. Thermapen is Electronic Temperature Instruments (ETI, Ltd.) Worthing, UK.  Everything else is Chinese.
> -Kurt
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these on the side of my refrigerator and it works amazingly well. I love it. 25 bucks on Amazon


----------



## ross77 (Jan 9, 2018)

Check out the MEATER thermometer.  I've used it for both short and long cooks.  Works great but bluetooth range is horrible so I use my wife's iPhone near the smoker to connect to BT then her phone pushes it over wifi to my iPhone/iPad.

No wires.

https://meater.com


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2018)

HAH! That's funny right there.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 9, 2018)

How about if you don't have Wi-Fi?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 9, 2018)

To much electricity in the smoking meat hobby.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 9, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> How about if you don't have Wi-Fi?


You just use your Satellite Phone -Duh!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol.. you can use your suitcase phone there. But we have no suitcase phone reception here. No moon beam by me..


----------



## ross77 (Jan 11, 2018)

I guess if you don’t have WiFi you wouldn’t buy one???


----------



## dr k (Jan 11, 2018)

ross77 said:


> I guess if you don’t have WiFi you wouldn’t buy one???


Exactly!  lol  
I think you got targeted in a tandem, tag team, inside joke from people that want to make things difficult or make fun of things they don't know about or understand.  I bet you didn't expect to have so much fun after pressing the "post reply" button in your #19 post.  Satellite phone, suitcase phone.........moon beam!  That's gotta mean something.


----------



## ross77 (Jan 11, 2018)

It’s something, that’s for sure.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 11, 2018)

lizardman said:


> For use in a Masterbuilt 30, preferably around/under $100, one that I can monitor with Android device would be nice!
> What's the new technology that everybody is using?


Here ya go. Hurry and make a comment in this thread and try to win a new thermometer..

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/thermopro-meat-thermometer-giveaway.271772/


----------



## motocrash (Jan 11, 2018)

Done.Said I need an instant read too


----------

